# cold winter!!!!



## ibanez_freak (Jan 9, 2006)

Alrite! So hopefully the snow is gonna be good, so who's hitting the slopes? Got my new board andjacket and helmet ready for the season to come, if the snow sucks then I wasted a lot of money and several weeks of work :shock: .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Jan 9, 2006)

Sweet...ur lucky living up there, so you actually have slopes to board on...all we get down here is rain!!! :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 9, 2006)

yeah this snow season is dumb we got a lot like the first few weeks if winter and now we have no snow


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2006)

Snow? It was near 70 degrees here today.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 9, 2006)

englands only had one day of settled snow in the last year and it was just the other day. i was on a train going across the countryside that day, it looked amazing


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Jan 10, 2006)

Lol, I was just about to post that Rick.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, hopefully I get a chance to go out now, since it seems that my trip to the Alps has been cancelled due to prelim exams at my school, which really sucks, so presuming the weather is going to be good here in Scotland, I'm gonna have to have a small trip to somewhere localish.

Damnit, just spent £240 (which tooks me several weeks to save) on a new board :x .

Well, wish me luck, Cameron.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 10, 2006)

It was not even cold in Houston. We had white christmas in 2004, but it was about 80s here last Christmas. Sometimes i wonder which side of hemosphere i am at! Wonder global warming has anything to do with it, guess global warming is a welcome sight for most subtropica mantis species now that they endure less bitter cold weather.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 12, 2006)

i live in indiana and we get snow up here


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jan 13, 2006)

I have to say, this year was meant to be the coldest year in 10 years and about 6 years ago we were on the slopes till May,  maybe a bad weather forecast.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Jan 14, 2006)

Dam right, they were raving about how bad it was going to be, and look at it! Havent even had a shwoering of snow!

Blame Michael Fish..


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 14, 2006)

we got snow last night but it melted they said before the end of the winter up here by my house we are supposed to have a blizzard


----------

